# Coolest Google Logo ever



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Check it out today. And there is more to it than first glance!


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

I had to wait a few seconds but it is worth the wait. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Well that's no good... I don't like web pages with sounds.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Haha. It functions! Awesome!


----------



## Rob-NovA (Jan 10, 2008)

Does this make me an old geek?


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Totally authentic - a blast from the past! Great fun, but the cursor (arrow) keys are no substitute for a joystick!


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Totally awesome!!!


----------



## sum_random_dork (Aug 21, 2008)

wow, what a great way to waste time at work.....then again I guess I should get back to what I am supposed to be doing.


----------



## dduensing (Oct 5, 2007)

Even better...the "I'm feeling Lucky" button is now labeled "Insert Coin". If you click it twice (wait about a second between clicks), the pac-man game becomes a two-player game with Ms. Pac Man. 

Use the W, A, S, and D keys to control her movements at the same time someone else uses the arrow keys for the regular pac-man.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

7350 points


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

Clear the first level and got 5000 pts. Sweet.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I never cared for PacMan. All those Arcade machines seemed to built for right-handers only. Or maybe I just don't have good hand-eye coordination.


----------



## ajc68 (Jan 23, 2008)

Today is the 30th Anniversary of Pac-Man and The Empire Strikes Back...


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

ajc68 said:


> Today is the 30th Anniversary of Pac-Man and The Empire Strikes Back...


Star wars themed Pac Man would have been Awesome.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Too cool! Now how long can I get away with playing before Mrs. Smiddy has me doing the rest of my chores?


----------



## s2hotty (May 6, 2007)

12350 points


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

ajc68 said:


> Today is the 30th Anniversary of Pac-Man and The Empire Strikes Back...


Interesting, I never knew they were the same day.

It's too bad Lucas thinks Empire was the worst of the franchise.


----------



## Mustang Dave (Oct 13, 2006)

There was zero production in our entire office for the first couple of hours this morning. :lol:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

wow, cleared 14K on my first play (and only play, I have to work). They have the little intermission and everything. Hard to make some of the quick corners though.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Very neat, I wonder how many missed it since it takes awhile to load


----------

